# My newest addition - Abysinnian male



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

This cutie moved home today 





































His name is Tina's Dimsedut and he is agouti LHS abysinnian. He soooo lovely


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww, cute
xx


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

Awww, bless him----my hair goes like that if I go to bed with it wet :lol: He is gorgeous!


----------

